# mice



## morty71 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi I breed mice.. I love mice there so cute..


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## morty71 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am breeding mice.. I'm looking for buyers and dealers to buy the babies as they are born and ready to go..


----------



## morty71 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all for welcome me on the site.. even sites I could post on.. I am greatful for all the help..


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Morty! Where are you located and what type of mice are you breeding?


----------



## morty71 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in Ireland.. carlow. I have brown and white mice.. there beautifull....


----------

